# اريد طريقة صنع سائل لازالة طلاء الاظافر من الاقمشة و الملابس و بدون ان يؤثر علي اللون طبعا



## xspeeder (3 مايو 2012)

اريد طريقة صنع سائل لازالة طلاء الاظافر من الاقمشة و الملابس و بدون ان يؤثر علي اللون طبعا

يا ريت يا شباب اللي يعرف الطريقة يقول عليها بنسب و كده و مشكورييييييييييييييين


----------

